# Hook Ethernet up to Whole-Home



## send2steph (Nov 4, 2011)

Please help me - I'm a total newb!

I live in a very rural area and for Internet access I'm using my cell phone tethered to my PC. I then share that Internet connection (as flaky and as slow as it is) across my Ethernet network using a switch.

We just had DirecTV installed (but apparently not well) with the Whole-Home DVR option with just one HR24 and then two non-DVR receivers.

I asked the installer how to hook up the receivers to my network (I have a ton of movies and recorded WMC TV files on my PC). He said that I'd need an adapter to go from coax to ethernet (or vice versa) and that I could buy it online. He also said not to plug my Ethernet into my receiver or it would mess up my whole-home DVR.

I'm confused as to what adapter I need. Could someone please point me to a specific Ebay or Amazon listing? I would appreciate it. (I just don't get it... DECA? Cinema kit? Powered? Not Powered?)

Then, I assume I'm just going to go from my Ethernet switch into the DirecTV Coax splitter, right? Then I ought to be able to see the DVR on my network, assuming I can give it an IP address.

Sorry to be such a newb... I promise to read more and start understanding this stuff - but in the meantime, my kids can only watch their old and beloved (pre-DirecTV) recorded TV on my PC until I figure out how to stream to these receivers across my network. I need them off my computer!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, you have it correct. The device is a Internet Connection Kit...

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Actually I think the best deal these days is the self install Wireless CCK [cinema connection kit], straight from DirecTV, for about $30.
You can use these in a wired configuration too.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Seeing as how you are getting internet access via a cell phone I'd guess you don't have a wireless network as such the wired option would be cheaper in total

unless you're cell is able to act as a wifi router though that doesn't sound like the setup you have

ie to use the wireless CCK you need a wireless router (or a wireless access point)
so the cost of a wifi router plus the wireless CCK would possibily be greater than just using the wires CCK that was linked

you'll need a Coax to where you want to put the wired CCK
and a proper splitter

as a note many Cell co's have a data Cap so connecting over it could cause you to go over the CAP so you should look into that


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> ie to use the wireless CCK you need a wireless router (or a wireless access point)


Please don't post about things you have yet to learn about.
The wireless CCK has a ethernet port, as seen here:










It DOESN'T need a wireless router to work.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok sorry
I wasn't aware it had a wired option in the wireless model

That certantly simplifies things

though I would still suggest that he look into if his cell provider has a data cap and possibly implement a data usage monitor if they do so that he doesn't get a very large bill

I see that you're right
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ection-Kit-(CCKW)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
thanks for the additional info


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Typing takes effort to do correctly.

Since the OP seems more interested in having the receivers be part of the home network, I'm not sure how much internet access is really important, so this would resolve the question asked and might be the cheapest solution [from DirecTV].


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes of course

just something to consider as he did mention his means of internet access

which implys that he might be interested in VOD which could sky rocket his usage (on this I know as I monitored my onw data while a VOD movie was downloading)

sorry for the typos its late and my back hurts


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

DirecTv is selling this: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ection-Kit-(CCKW)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

for $30? I need to log on and find one before they raise the price, for my parents setup. Never mind, the link doesnt work, but its on their site for $100 !!! DirecTvs site says you have to have a wireless router. Wonder why, if it has an ethernet port?


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

the link works when pasted but for somereason it gets altered here
if you edit your post and while editing highlight the url and paste that it works


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, I just read the DirecTv installation instructions for this, and according to their instructions, that ethernet port is only to connect the wireless box to the DVR if you are not using Whole Home. Shows no examples whatsoever about hooking it to a router or switch (actually says to hardwire, you need professional installation, and the non-wireless kit). 

I am confused now. VOS, have you used this hardwired to a switch, and then plugged into the splitter? If so, why do you think DirecTv does not show that connection method, and actually states it wont work?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Ok, I just read the DirecTv installation instructions for this, and according to their instructions, that ethernet port is only to connect the wireless box to the DVR if you are not using Whole Home. Shows no examples whatsoever about hooking it to a router or switch (actually says to hardwire, you need professional installation, and the non-wireless kit).
> 
> I am confused now. VOS, have you used this hardwired to a switch, and then plugged into the splitter? If so, why do you think DirecTv does not show that connection method, and actually states it wont work?


!rolling
Being in the test group for this, we used it in ways DirecTV never thought of. :lol:

I know for a fact that it works fine in a wired configuration.

Here's the price for it once you put it in "your cart":










BTW with its pass through mode, you don't need a splitter AND it also doesn't drop your SAT signals doing this either [win-win]


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, well, Im gonna believe you long before I believe DirecTv's website. Just one question, if you plug it into a router using wired connection, do you have to plug it into the receiver first to program the WPA2 password into it? My parents router is an older Linksys, and I dont know about how I would enter the password into the connection kit...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Ok, well, Im gonna believe you long before I believe DirecTv's website. Just one question, if you plug it into a router using wired connection, do you have to plug it into the receiver first to program the WPA2 password into it? My parents router is an older Linksys, and I dont know about how I would enter the password into the connection kit...


If you go wired, there isn't any need for a password, as that is for the wireless port, which you DON'T want to also activate, or you'll have problems with two connections to the same device. "When I did this" it locked everything up tight as a drum. :lol:


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm sure VOS will correct this but anyway

I would hope that with the wired connection using the RJ45 that it wouldn't need the wifi key

if it were connected over wifi and rj45 then I hope its smart enough to disable one of them to avoid a layer2 loop (ie in networking what STP, spanning tree protocal, is there to stop and most consumer switches don't have STP) so you'd had a layer2 loop and the switch would go insane

ie the same as plugging a cable from port 1 to port 2 on a switch

and from VOS's post it looks like I'm right and using both will make a layer2 loop (for those unfamilure with layer2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model )


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Duh, its late. Of course a direct connection wouldnt need the wireless key. Im losing it. Im going to bed


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Duh, its late. Of course a direct connection wouldnt need the wireless key. Im losing it. Im going to bed


It's a wise man that knows when to quit. !rolling


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

My whole home hook up is wired and I also have internet access on all my HDDVRs. Directv installed it that way. I already had ethernet cable hooked directly to my HR22-100 for Directv2PC and VOD and when whole home DVR was made available to everyone I had the install done and they just added DECAs to each of the HDDVRs (HR22-100, HR21-100, and HR20-100). Everything works great.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If you go wired, there isn't any need for a password, as that is for the wireless port, which you DON'T want to also activate, or you'll have problems with two connections to the same device. "When I did this" it locked everything up tight as a drum. :lol:


How do you "turn off the wireless" on the WCK if you go from wireless to wired?

(Does that make sense?) :lol:


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> How do you "turn off the wireless" on the WCK if you go from wireless to wired?
> 
> (Does that make sense?) :lol:


I'm unfamilure with the details of the CCK-W but
is there a reset button on it? can you erase the key from the settings?

I'd guess you can't turn off the wireless but you should be able to disconnect the wireless link to your network though, and I'd guess that it's not going to just lock onto some random open wifi


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> How do you "turn off the wireless" on the WCK if you go from wireless to wired?
> 
> (Does that make sense?) :lol:


The reset button is how I would do it, but when I moved a couple of weeks ago, since I changed routers [DSL to U-verse] it lost the wireless connection anyway, so I started with ethernet and logged into the GUI of the CCK.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The reset button is how I would do it, but when I moved a couple of weeks ago, since I changed routers [DSL to U-verse] it lost the wireless connection anyway, so I started with ethernet and logged into the GUI of the CCK.


Thanks VOS. Now, the fun electronics game...Find the reset micro button. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Thanks VOS. Now, the fun electronics game...Find the reset micro button. :lol:


Unless they moved it on the production model, it's at the top above the ethernet port and requires a straighten out paperclip.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Unless they moved it on the production model, it's at the top above the ethernet port and requires a straighten out paperclip.


I wonder
you said it lost the settings when unplugged for an extended amount of time so might it not have flash memory but instead only store the settings in ram and have a battery?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> I wonder
> you said it lost the settings when unplugged for an extended amount of time so might it not have flash memory but instead only store the settings in ram and have a battery?


I kind of doubt this, because it doesn't have a problem with the loss of power for several hours, and what I posted was about a change of the wireless router, which [DUH] it lost connection to the old router.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> I kind of doubt this, because it doesn't have a problem with the loss of power for several hours, and what I posted was about a change of the wireless router, which [DUH] it lost connection to the old router.


ok well thats good then
somehow I thought you said you moved and changes internet providers but I see you only changed providers and it no longer had the old router though you should have been able to set the new one to the same ssid and key and channel...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> I thought you said you moved and changes internet providers.


I did about 120 miles away and my old router couldn't be used in the new location.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> I did about 120 miles away and my old router couldn't be used in the new location.


ok makes sense then


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> ok makes sen*s*e then


I'm so happy it does now. !rolling

BTW did you know there is a spellcheck app for this forum?


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm so happy it does now. !rolling
> 
> BTW did you know there is a spellcheck app for this forum?


I didn't really notice


----------



## sloh002832 (Nov 6, 2011)

Which connection are you planning on keepingwired or wireless if you switched to a wired connection I would suggest a bb deca and if you don't have mrv programming then you can just hook cat5 into ethernet port 1 if wireless I would say everyone was right wit the reset those wcck's are really touchy when you switch routers. Let me no if this helps or if I'm just repeating everyone else. P.S. bb deca are a lot quiker and more reliable. If that's an option a lot smaller to


----------



## sloh002832 (Nov 6, 2011)

I work for directv and I no for a fact that w/o a broadband connection it won't work and also the WCCK can't be hardwired and if you have mrv programming you never ever wat to hook cat5 directly into you HD DVR it will always disable your whole home that's why they came out with the CCK and WCCK


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sloh002832 said:


> I work for directv and I no for a fact that w/o a broadband connection it won't work and also the WCCK can't be hardwired and if you have mrv programming you never ever wat to hook cat5 directly into you HD DVR it will always disable your whole home that's why they came out with the CCK and WCCK


You're new here, so I don't want to "rip you a new one", but you're wrong.

MRV will [and does] work fine without a broadband connection. 
"Of course" you won't have OnDemand without it.

The WCCK does work fine in a hardwired mode, but [of course] you can't also have it in a wireless mode at the same time.

You can use cat5, "but" if you do with the H/HR24s, it does disable the internal DECA.

cat5 MRV was used for over a year, in beta testing, long before DECA came out.

Please don't tell DirecTV's engineers who developed the WCCK that their product doesn't work in a wired mode. I think they might get upset since during pre-release testing they had us connected it in a hardwired mode.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> You're new here, so I don't want to "rip you a new one", but you're wrong.
> 
> MRV will [and does] work fine without a broadband connection.
> "Of course" you won't have OnDemand without it.
> ...


I still have my Stetson Drill Sergeant cover. Will gladly let you borrow it when you do feel like "ripping someone a new one"!


----------



## send2steph (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. And yes, I don't intend to stream... I guess I mentioned that I was using my phone to indicate that I DO NOT have a broadband connection, in case that mattered. So, yea, I'm basically looking to get the receivers onto my home network.

(However, I'm currently grandfathered into unlimited data on Verizon... I wonder how long they'll let that continue.)


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sloh002832 said:


> I work for directv and I no for a fact...


Famous last words :lol:

I'm just joking, but in all honesty even if you work for D* there's a lot to be learned here.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BROADBA...ultDomain_0&hash=item45fe61f282#ht_500wt_1268

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-BRO...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a14171ddb


----------

